# Dzelži / Hardware >  routers

## skais

man ir router un man vaig lai networku laistu cauri uz interneta portu wan.Jo man ir ieksejais tikls un es netieku klat routers cota nelaiz!!!!!
es te visadi izmeginaju neka nesanak!!!  ::   ::   :: 
var but kads varetu palidzet???

----------


## skais

> man ir router un man vaig lai networku laistu cauri uz interneta portu wan.Jo man ir ieksejais tikls un es netieku klat routers cota nelaiz!!!!![img]ftp://eskz.homeip.net/Incoming/untitled.bmp[/img]
> es te visadi izmeginaju neka nesanak!!!   
> var but kads varetu palidzet???

----------


## Vinchi

Varēji jau bildi ielikt JPG formātā!  :: 

Routers nav vienkārši switch tas ir jākonfigurē caut HTTP.

Iespraud interneta vadu "WAN internet" datoru pieslēdz pie LAN 1, Atver kaut vai internet Explorer ievadi routera IP. Parasti tā ir 192.168.1.1

Un tālāk jau konfigurē routeri.

Kāds routera modelis tev ir?

----------


## skais

Tik daudz es pats zinu.
ka var nokofiguret ta?

----------


## skais

man ir edimax

----------


## Vinchi

Vai edimax ražo tikai vienu modeli?  :: 

Kas tieši tev neiet, caut http pieslēgties vari vismaz lai konfigurētu?

----------


## skais

ja hhtp darbojas saproti es nezinu ka nokonfiguret ta ka etutr esu radijis!!!

----------


## skais

iedo savu ip varesi pats pameginat nokonfiguret!!!

----------


## skais

man iruz diviem pc nets un manam  ieterneta piedavatajam ir ieksejais tikls un es tamtiklam kalat netieku tpec ka routers nelaiz un nekadi nesanak nokonifguret

----------


## skais

man ir edimax br-6104k

----------


## Lemings

Teksti gan Tev murgaini skaties tajā http interfeisā NAT, ieslēdz to un visam vajadzētu darboties. Lai gan parasti viss darbojas bez konfigurēšanas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja tev pirms tam nebija ruteris, tad iespejams, ka tavs interneta provaideris ir iekeshojis tavu mac adresi un dod pieeju netam tikai ar tavu ip un tavu mac. Tada gadijuma tev jauzstada rutera areja porta mac uz tadu pasu, ka tavam datoram.
Beefs

----------


## Lemings

Ir pieredze ar lattelecom. Iepriekš bija viens dators, pēc tam sagribējās rūteri uzlikt, bet šis negāja. Risinājums bija atteikties no tās adreses ipconfig /release windowze. Pēc tam viss rullēja. Varbūt līdzīgs gadījums.

----------


## skais

nets jau man darbojas be ka lai paskaidro kroc es gribu networku babut caur to fakino ruteri!!!

----------


## Larisa

Hi! Lūgums palīdzēt! Mana situācija ir šāda - "lattelecom" internets un tā piedāvātās 2 dinamiskās adreses. Siemens speedstream 4100 modems un 2 kompjuteri. Abi vienlaicīgi nedarbojas netā, jo katrreiz jāpārsprauž kabelis tīkla kartē.
Ko man vajag - desktops ar kabeli, portatīvais ar wireless. *Katram sava IP adrese*.
Mēģināju atrast risinājumu "636" veikalā un citur. Man piestāstījuši pilnu galvu un esmu galīgi apjukusi no visiem šiem switchiem, routeriem un access pointiem. Saprotu, ka man par katru cenu grib kaut ko pārdot un katram sava taisnība.
Gribu izmantot to pašu modemu un summā iztērēt ne vairāk par Ls 50. Kā tas iespējams?

----------


## Mairis

Nevajag tērēt 50Ls, pietiek ar 10Ls lai nopirktu normālu Switch'u, vairāk tur neko nevajag.

----------


## Velko

Tātad, lai nedaudz apskaidrotu situāciju:

*Access Point* ir iekārta, kas nodrošina Wireless tīkla darbību. Pieslēgts pie tīkla un darbojas kā raidītājs un uztvērējs.

*Switch* ir vienkāršs sadalītājs. Tajā sasprauž dažādus tīkla vadus un tas nodrošina pārsūtīšanu no viena vada uz otru (attiecīgajām ierīcēm vadu otrā galā).

*Rūteris* ir drusku sarežģītāks (un dārgāks). Tas darbojas starp 2 tīkliem, kur katrā ir savādākas IP adreses. Ir ārējais tīkls (WAN), rūtera IP ir tāda, kādu to piešķir Apollo un iekšējais tīkls (LAN), kur (parasti) adreses piešķir pats rūteris. Rūteris nodarbojas ar adrešu "tulkošanu" un pārsūtīšanu pēc vajadzības.

Izmantojot rūteri vari veidot savu iekšējo tīklu no cik datoriem vēlies - no ārpuses tas izskatīsies, itkā būtu pieslēgts tikai viens dators (izmantota tikai viena IP adrese).

Izmantojot switchu varēsi pieslēgt 2 datorus, katram būs sava, Apollo piešķirtā adrese.

Iekārtas mēdz būt apvienotas. Ja pirksi rūteri ar wireless, tad tajā iekšā būs visi 3. Vai ir arī switchi apvienoti ar access point - grūti teikt, var nākties pirkt 2 atsevišķas iekārtas. Ja esi ar mieru lietot portratīvo ar vadu, tad pietiks ar vienkāršu switchu.

Es tomēr ieteiktu ņemt rūteri - nebūs vēlāk klapatas, ja vēl kādu datoru izdomāsi pieslēgt (kaut vai - atnāk kāds ciemos ar savu portratīvo).

----------


## Larisa

Sāku saprast - modema vienīgajā ligzdā pieslēdzu ierīci, t.s. switch, Savukārt vienai tā ligzdai pieslēdzu savu desktopu, otrai - ierīci, kas saucas wireless router. *Kā jākonfigurē gan desktops, gan portatīvais, lai katrs izmantotu savu IP adresi?*

Ko tad īsti labāk pirkt? Vienā veikalā man teica, ka jāpērk tieši šī ierīce (kas maksā tik un tik). Otrā apgalvo, ka tas produkts nekam neder, un viņi man tūlīt pārdos vienīgo īsto utt. Šķiet, mani uzskata par muļķa meiteni, kurai var iestāstīt jebko un kas pati nezin, ko īsti grib. Mēģināju smelties informāciju internetveikalu lapās. Informācija tur ļoti skopa, gudra netiku. Skatījos ražotāju lapās, bet izrādās, ka manas angļu valodas zināšanas ir nepietiekamas šai specifikai.
Visvarāk baidos sapirkt nevajadzīgas lietas, tāpēc meklēju palīdzību pie jums, elektroniķiem.
Viss, ko man vajag, ir iespēja darboties ar portatīvo kompjuteru jebkur mājā vai dārzā. Desktops atrodas blakus modemam, vietējais tīkls nav nepieciešams.

----------


## Velko

1. Izmantojot switchu:



> Savukārt vienai tā ligzdai pieslēdzu savu desktopu, otrai - ierīci, kas saucas wireless router.


 Drusku neprecīzi - tā ierīce būs Wireless access point. Tai arī ir tikai viens ports.

2. Pie modema pieslēdzam wireless rūteri (WAN ligzdā). Pēc tam pie viena no (parasti ir 4) LAN puses ligzdām slēdzam desktopu.




> Kā jākonfigurē gan desktops, gan portatīvais, lai katrs izmantotu savu IP adresi?


 Lai dabūtu internetu uz desktopa, nekas papildus nebūs jākonfigurē. Switchi vispār netiek konfigurēti. Rūterim arī vajadzētu uzreiz darboties ar rūpnīcas uzstādījumiem. Datoram arī vajadzētu uzreiz saprast (ja šobrīd viss ir uzlikts uz automātisko).

Jautrība varētu sākties ar Wireless (gan vienā, gan otrā gadījumā) - vajadzēs tikt skaidrībā ar savienojuma atslēgām utml. Gan jau pēc instrukcijas varēs saprast ko un kā  ::

----------


## Killercompany

tev vajag access point. apm 20 vai drusku mazāk Ls. modema 1 vadu iespraud desktopā, 2 vadu access pointā. moš AP vēl jāpiekonfo.

----------


## arnis

man ir edimax br-6104k

ir pieredze ar shiem meesliem. no 2 gab 2 gab tika izmesti miskastee. braakja procents 2/2 = 100%. Komentaari lieki

----------


## skais

Noperc routeri!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sm00x

636 ir  peedejie daunji, pac esmu pabijis vinju routerii  :: 
Nesaprotu kas Riigaa notiek? Ne1 normaals datorveikals nav kuram var uzticeeties?

----------


## ansius

m79 -> man vismaz problēmas ar viņiem nekad nav bijušas. (ja nu vienīgi web lapa man ļoti nepatīk, bet tas tāpēc ka pats laikam biku pie webiem strādāju)

----------


## sm00x

m79 ir ljoti pat OK. Nezinu gan kaa ar iesmeereeshanu, jo neesmu end-user, bet cenas ir ok, vechi saprot ko tirgo. Vieniigais tas boot.lv bik grauj prestizhu, pilns daunju un lameru.

----------

